# From Debian to FreeBSD



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

*H*i,

I come from Debian, and I'd like to learn to use freebsd FreeBSD. *C*an you give me some info? *F*or example: which is the correspondent  of rcconf? (the GUI to select what has to start at boot and what not)?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2012)

There is no GUI configuration.

Handbook


----------



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

*O*k, I wanted to be sure there wasn't.


----------



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

*A*nother info: in Debian there was exim4 as default MTA. *I*n freebsd FreeBSD, which mail server is installed by default?


----------



## Zare (Apr 13, 2012)

*S*endmail.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sendmail.html


----------



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

*C*an it be configured to listen also on LAN IP address so that it can receive mail from outside? *O*r do I have to change it with another MTA?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 13, 2012)

antolap said:
			
		

> can it be configured to listen also on lan ip address so that it can receive mail from outside?



You may be really surprised by second sentence in page linked above


> Sendmail can also accept network connections and deliver mail to local mailboxes or deliver it to another program.



Please try to spend little of your valuable time to read answers you was given, it can increase outcome from your questions to truly new level beyond any imagination.


----------



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

I printed the book documentation in my language and didn't f*i*nd this. Now I have seen that this chapter is missing. I'll print the *E*nglish book, which is full.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't print it, the online PDF version is long out of date.  Use the web version.


----------



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

*A*nd how could I print the whole handbook starting from html?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 13, 2012)

There is single page version, which can be printed, but output will be at least ugly.


----------



## tmp (Apr 13, 2012)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> There is single page version, which can be printed, but output will be at least ugly.



What I like to do is convert HTML to ePub (which is just a glorified HTML + CSS document anyway) through a program called calibre and read it on my e-ink device (in this case, a Nook Touch).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2012)

This topic is going all over the place. Original poster: use the Handbook from now. All of your basic questions are covered in there, with configuration examples. If there are questions _after_ reading the handbook, make sure you post only _specific_ questions, and in the right sub-forum for that specific question.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2012)

PM sent.  If you have a working FreeBSD system and textproc/docproj, you can build the docs as PDF.  For those where that is not feasible, send me a PM or email.


----------



## antolap (Apr 13, 2012)

*T*hanks for the fresh PDF handbook.


----------

